
Edward McCluskey has died - drallison
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2016/february/ed-mccluskey-obit-022516.html
======
weinzierl
Should be McCluskey in the title. He's one half of the Quine-McCluskey
algorithm, an efficient algorithm that basically does what a Karnaugh map can
do (minimization of boolean functions).

~~~
signa11
> an efficient algorithm that basically does what a Karnaugh map can do

i was under the impression that BDD's are the current state of the art for
minimization of boolean-functions. no ?

~~~
raverbashing
Ah good, I didn't know about them
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_decision_diagram](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_decision_diagram)

It seems the issue is that BDDs are more modern and more easily computed
automatically

(Funnily enough neither Karnaugh maps or the QMC page point to BDDs except in
an external link)

~~~
signa11
don-knuth (yes *that guy) has a fascicle here: [http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/fasc1b.ps.gz](http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/fasc1b.ps.gz)

------
kickingvegas
Rest in peace Edward McCluskey. It can't be overstated how much of
breakthrough the Quine-McCluskey algorithm was for building computers. Logic
synthesis programs used to design a computer's circuits would never have
gotten off the ground without it.

